# Free Vermilion River Steelhead Guide Trip



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

On Saturday 10-29-05, Charlie (that works with me at the shop) has offered to do a STEELHEAD TRIP ON THE VERMILION RIVER. 
He will take you to hot holes, teach you what you need to do to nail the MONSTERS! 
MEET AT THE SHOP @ 1:15 TO 1:30P.M. FISH TILL 5PM,,,,

THEN GO DO DINNER IN TOWN OUR NEXT TO THE SHOP. BRING A LUNCH?

WE WILL MEET AT THE SHOP(same day) AT 6pm & LEAVE FOR FREE NIGHT WALLEYE VENTURE
FISH UNTIL 9,10 OR 11pm. DEPENDS ON THE BITE.

ALL TRIPS ARE WEATHER AND RIVER CONDITIONS PERMITTING.

I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED VIA THIS POST IF ANYTHING CHANGES.

Charlie has caught 100's of steelhead and knows his stuff. Look forward to a great time.

May the fish be with you,
Bait Dave
Dave's Bait & Tackle 
1612 State Rd
Vermilion,Ohio 44089
440-963-0088


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sounds like a great time, I may have to give it a try. What tackle and set up would be recommended?

_Dan


----------

